# Horror stories: What’s the worst passenger you’ve ever had?



## robaeprice (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey guys — my name is Rob Price and I’m a reporter for Business Insider. I’m interested in writing an article looking at truly terrible Uber passengers, so I was wondering: What’s the worst passenger/trip you’ve ever had?

Vomiting, ridiculous wait-times, rudeness — interested in any and all stories. And if you have any photos (where appropriate), would love to see them.

Feel free to post them here. Thanks!


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

How much do you pay for every story that gets published?


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

I accepted a ping one time. I picked up the rider with destination set. He was going 3/4 of a mile down the street. He didn't say much more than hello and nice day. The ride ended he got out[no tip]. My calculated earnings for the ride was $4.23. End of story.

I got more if you need them.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wait times are simple, we cancel as No Show after 5 minutes and get paid the cancellation fee. Hopefully that trains them to be prompter.

I had one ride 2 years ago, 4 young guys at last call. I travel all of 1 block and they start shouting racial and homophobic slurs out the window. Tell (not ask) them nicely that we don't do that in this car, they say ok and apologize. Get one more block and the window is down and one of the idiots is shouting out the window again. I quickly calculated that I had one more block to go to the gay bar so I pulled up in front of it and said ride is over. Initially they didn't want to get out so I informed them that I would be calling the police and someone would be going in for drunk and disorderly and I'm not drunk. They got out and I proudly took my 1 star rating for that trip. Hope the guys took care of them!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You need to talk to Shawn, his story may be all you need!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/2-drivers-2-many.110269/


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> I accepted a ping one time. I picked up the rider with destination set. He was going 3/4 of a mile down the street. He didn't say much more than hello and nice day. The ride ended he got out[no tip]. My calculated earnings for the ride was $4.23. End of story.
> 
> I got more if you need them.


Lol, I would totally pay to see that movie.


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

A couple.

First picked up a couple guys from a party that got busted. College town happens often enough. So I start driving them to the next party it seems, and they start yelling and cat calling every woman they can see. I tell them to cut it out or I will throw them out of the car. They stopped for a bit then started up again. It was a 2.x surge so was willing to grit my teeth about it for the last block. Gave them a 1 star, and a review to uber about the time they had in my car. The next few pax were quite nice so that brightened my mood by quite a bit.

The next would be go to a bar/ nightclub. Then wait 5 minutes, and right about the 5 min mark one of the passengers get in the car. So I start the meeter. This ticks them off, but they had to wait for the other passenger to clear the tab, go to the bathroom, talk war and peace with a friend or something. So ended up waiting another 3 minutes. The other passenger gets in. I start out and not a block later told to stop since they apparently forgot a coat at the place. They discussed this for a few minutes, and I almost told them to get out for wasting my time, but they ended up deciding to go home. So I drove them home. Missed the after bar surge because of that.


----------



## Michaacb (Sep 4, 2016)

The drunken ahole who tried to grope me and lay on my lap while I was driving with his wife and two of her friends in the backseat before throwing up 4 times less than a block away from the drop-off point. 

Thank God for rubber mats. Hope he enjoyed that 40 minute ride cause it ended up costing him over $200. You can take the trash out of the trailer but you can't take the trailer out of the trash. #trailertrashinthecity


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I once picked up a man and woman who were both dressed and made up as Uncle Sam. Like, professional level costumes and latex facial features and all. Movie quality Uncle Sams. Other than size, they looked exactly alike.

_OK, I think, this should be fun..._

...nope.

They then get into a raging argument because apparently female U.S. was flirting with someone other than male U.S.. Male U.S. was apparently ignoring female U.S., whom he claimed disappeared only to be found later at the back bar, seemingly with her her vengeful s%&t gene fully activated.

Screaming, followed by silence, followed by them trying to drag me into the argument as a third party observer who is thinking _I might be having an LSD flashback_, followed by screaming, and then it happened...10 minutes of watching Uncle Sam doing a _let's_ _make up - make out_ session with himself. Really?

Two old bearded men in tall hats throat tonguing each other. I still get shivers.

Side note: At 51 I just realised Uncle Sam's initials are U.S.? WTF RamzFanz?!


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

last night I got a request from the Chatsworth train station from this big older guy wearing a suit. He puts his luggage in the back without saying hello and once he enters my car, he immediately asks me to move the seat forward, adjust the ac, and turn the music off. tells me we're going to Beverly Hills and I start the ride. 

we don't talk at all for the first 10 minutes, and then he calls his hotel and asks the guy about the deposit for the reservation. I don't know what the hell this hotel clerk could have said to him but seconds later he says "I don't like your tone, don't speak that way to me. let me talk to your manager, you're being a fugging dick and I want to cancel my reservation". All in one breath. this was a very angry man and he made me uncomfortable and I know I would be his next target if I didn't stay on my toes. He hangs up right before we are going to get on the freeway and asks me to turn around and go towards Ventura BLVD which is the complete opposite direction across the valley. 

I say okay...can you please update the destination? he says hold on, and proceeds to call the hotel again and chew out a different clerk, he says "I need my reservation cancelled immediately or I will have you and the other asshole sued." hangs up and then tells me to drive back to the train station where I picked him up from. So instead of getting a nice ride to Beverly Hills where it would be busier than Chatsworth, I literally get 9 bucks to drive this guy in a big ass circle while listening to him make a scene.


----------



## robaeprice (Feb 18, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wait times are simple, we cancel as No Show after 5 minutes and get paid the cancellation fee. Hopefully that trains them to be prompter.
> 
> I had one ride 2 years ago, 4 young guys at last call. I travel all of 1 block and they start shouting racial and homophobic slurs out the window. Tell (not ask) them nicely that we don't do that in this car, they say ok and apologize. Get one more block and the window is down and one of the idiots is shouting out the window again. I quickly calculated that I had one more block to go to the gay bar so I pulled up in front of it and said ride is over. Initially they didn't want to get out so I informed them that I would be calling the police and someone would be going in for drunk and disorderly and I'm not drunk. They got out and I proudly took my 1 star rating for that trip. Hope the guys took care of them!


Disgusted Driver - you left them outside of a gay bar? How far from their actual destination was it? And how much did you get for the journey in the end?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

robaeprice said:


> Disgusted Driver - you left them outside of a gay bar? How far from their actual destination was it? And how much did you get for the journey in the end?


Oh, their destination was miles away. We only made it 3 blocks from where I picked them up. I got them downtown at a strip of bars. I only got whatever the minimum fare was $4.00 or so (don't remember if there was a surge), but I didn't want to deal with getting them all the way home with bad behavior and it was an easy matter to get another ride since the bars were closing then.


----------



## BloNoUber (Jul 5, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> I accepted a ping one time. I picked up the rider with destination set. He was going 3/4 of a mile down the street. He didn't say much more than hello and nice day. The ride ended he got out[no tip]. My calculated earnings for the ride was $4.23. End of story.
> 
> I got more if you need them.


I had a ride like that, but I wouldn't call it a horror story. Just a lazy guy that needed a ride across the street to Famous Dave's lol.


----------



## Sickofhumams (Sep 11, 2016)

I had a guy I picked up in the middle of the afternoon (wealthy Caucasian in suit) threaten me and call me a "stupid *****" bc I pulled over when he refused to give me a destination when it was surging, saying "Im not f'n paying double" after he was already made aware of the surge....


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Someone needs to direct this guy to that thread, about the drunk who had to take a crap, then he tried to anchor the driver down by leaving his wallet on the seat as he squatted only feet away from the car, ripping toilet farts sans toilet, grimacing with a wicked grin at the poor driver, until the driver finally, absolutely disgustipated, rolls the window down and tosses the wallet at the still squatting drunkard who was not even close to finishing and flees the scene cancelling the ride.

The kicker was the next driver had to deal with this toilet-paperless nincompoop, who summarily sullied the new driver's car seats so badly that he beat him mercilessly and was arrested for it. It's all on record somewhere out there in the big city.


----------



## robaeprice (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep, I've read it — it's absolutely incredible.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

robaeprice said:


> Yep, I've read it - it's absolutely incredible.


While there are some terrible stories out there, in general, the worst part of this gig is the demeanor of the general public towards the working class serving them. There is a large minority of riders (~30%) whose sense of entitlement is so profound they really feel as though they can treat their drivers like a slave. And considering the paltry base rates drivers get, it's no wonder. When I first started driving, that was the most shocking and disheartening to me. But, yeah, toilet farts are more interesting than bratty millenials looking down their noses at working-class rubes.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

One of the worst situations you can find yourself in as an Uber driver is when a bar over serves, calls an Uber for their nearly passed out patron and they put them in your backseat and tell you their home is loaded in as the destination. The lesson is that drivers have to always lock their doors before allowing anybody into their vehicle. 

Having someone completely unresponsive in your backseat brings up a number of challenges. There are few things a driver can do. Call 911 or just deliver them to the police if they fail to wake. Vomit can be cleaned up, but a dead drunk body...

Outside of that, it's simply the body fluids the worst of which in my estimation is blood on cloth seats.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, if they aren't coming out to the car under their own power, I take off and get another fare.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

robaeprice said:


> Hey guys - my name is Rob Price and I'm a reporter for Business Insider. I'm interested in writing an article looking at truly terrible Uber passengers, so I was wondering: What's the worst passenger/trip you've ever had?
> 
> Vomiting, ridiculous wait-times, rudeness - interested in any and all stories. And if you have any photos (where appropriate), would love to see them.
> 
> Feel free to email me directly - rprice[at]businessinsider.com - or just post them here. Thanks!


Worst pax was a young kid late at night. He later submitted a false report to Uber in order to try to get his fare refunded, claiming that I had driven dangerously, sped and committed road rage against other drivers. He could have got me fired over his $13 fare.

Uber issued me a warning, and a threat that "if I did it again" I'd be deactivated. I told them that the pax was a liar and showed them the trip record. Average speed was 21 mph, which blew the liar's claim out of the water and shut Uber up.

Bad pax would make a good story; an even better would be how Uber sides with bad pax and innocent drivers lose their jobs.


----------



## StupUBER (May 25, 2016)

Today I just did my most profitable ride. $116.75 

But there's some curiosities... The name of my rider is Jihad (!!!!!!)... And he made me waiting with his suitcase in the trunk of my car, while he went to his office briefly to check some stuff... I was terrified....


----------



## brutefruit (Sep 20, 2016)

Way to profile. don't Uber anymore if you have fear thoughts like this.


----------



## StupUBER (May 25, 2016)

brutefruit said:


> Way to profile. don't Uber anymore if you have fear thoughts like this.


Well, at the end I can say that this rider was a very nice guy.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

StupUBER said:


> Today I just did my most profitable ride. $116.75
> 
> But there's some curiosities... The name of my rider is Jihad (!!!!!!)... And he made me waiting with his suitcase in the trunk of my car, while he went to his office briefly to check some stuff... I was terrified....


Don't worry, we have our eye on every suspected domestic terrorist. We'll inform you after the fact if terrorism played a role in your death.


----------



## StupUBER (May 25, 2016)

Check my story here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/im-alive.114061/

Just happened today


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Sounds familiar. I had a guy a few months back. Pick up point a corner. Ok not thinking anything creepy since it's getting close to rush hour, making pick up convenient. Name is Muhammad. Spot him, yes obviously from the region you would expect and wearing dark sunglasses. 

He gets in, his bag beside him. We stop at a store for a drink as he just got off a plane and it's a long ride. Turned out he hitched a ride with a coworker to where I picked him up and was heading pretty deep into Virginia. We get to talking and he has just gotten back from working the convention in Cleveland and was home before driving to Philly on a Monday. 

It didn't take long into the conversation during the ride to pick up on the clues. Working political conventions, isn't permitted to discuss any of the candidates because if work, knew exactly what groups were protesting the convention including exact locations and numbers in each group.....the guy was Secret Service. You just never know who you're going to meet.

I told my husband it's the latest story on Fox News: Jewish Uber driver picks up Muslim passenger for an almost 2 hour ride. Nothing happened. Lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Possibly you should educate Google then.
Because the above definition is their Google presented result.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Haha, really? no, I don't think I will


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

brutefruit said:


> Way to profile. don't Uber anymore if you have fear thoughts like this.


You call it profiling when the guy's name was "Jihad?"  Jihad is not a name, it's an act of war.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

National Geographic suggests this on the term:

"Religiously, jihad is the expending of utmost effort in upholding and defending justice," said Sheikh Jaafar Idris, of the Saudi Arabian Embassy.

Now, the only question is what is "justice?" This is where things get weird.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Political correctness destroys critical thinking.


----------



## brutefruit (Sep 20, 2016)

agtg said:


> You call it profiling when the guy's name was "Jihad?"  Jihad is not a name, it's an act of war.


Actually it's a name that was given to this passenger by his parents, that many people share who are not violent. I encourage you to do more research. That being said, If this has your guard up, please tell me why you would feel uncomfortable driving this passenger without sounding completely ignorant.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm curious if this was his actual name or just the uber profile name.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

brutefruit said:


> Actually it's a name that was given to this passenger by his parents, that many people share who are not violent.


You have no idea who this guy's passenger was, so you cannot make such a claim. And I am impervious to political correctness, though I recognize it has hypnotized the general public through mass media manipulation and social pressures upon the less than astute.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I knew a dude who was raised by Muslim converts who went by "knowledge".
His full name was "knowledge of God's will".
Poor bastid.
Get deuced with a name like that, things are bound to go wrong.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I knew a dude who was raised by Muslim converts who went by "knowledge".
> His full name was "knowledge of God's will".
> Poor bastid.
> Get deuced with a name like that, things are bound to go wrong.


I seen him play a game of one on one with Metta World Peace. That was one of the smartest most serene basketball games I've ever witnessed.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I seen him play a game of one on one with Metta World Peace. That was one of the smartest most serene basketball games I've ever witnessed.


Damn hippies.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

brutefruit said:


> Actually it's a name that was given to this passenger by his parents, that many people share who are not violent. I encourage you to do more research. That being said, If this has your guard up, please tell me why you would feel uncomfortable driving this passenger without sounding completely ignorant.


Sure it was, just like the guy I picked up yesterday was named 2, and the girl I picked up before that was really name sexylexy.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

agtg said:


> You call it profiling when the guy's name was "Jihad?"  Jihad is not a name, it's an act of war.


Jihad is the spiritual quest to better one's self. it's been bastardised by the Islamists


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bostonwolf said:


> Jihad is the spiritual quest to better one's self. it's been bastardised by the Islamists


Yes, but we can't say that.

American history has been bastardized by the KKK - we can talk about that, but we can't say anything about Islam, because if we do we are racists. 
They are two sides of the same coin.

Hope I don't get in trouble (again) for addressing this subject. 
I think I tiptoed around the real issue enough.
** casting a wary eye towards the moderator**

~ UberBastid~


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

Nobody should have to ignore what their intuition tells them sheerly to bow to political correctness. He could have been a decent guy, he could have been a looney bastard. Either way, you're not feeling or thinking anything the rest of us wouldn't. 

Glad you're still alive!


----------



## robaeprice (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who shared stories. Bumping this in case anyone else has anything to add.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Michaacb said:


> You can take the trash out of the trailer but you can't take the trailer out of the trash. #trailertrashinthecity


Love it!


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Picked up three guys after last call and all of them wasted. The cat in the front was cool, he just got in and past out. The two clowns in the back 
were wasted as well. One guy behind me started touching me on my arms, I was like WTF are you doing. He's friend said don't bother him his driving us home. The fool actually touched me again and I stated " don't touch me, go touch a gurl"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

robaeprice said:


> Thanks to everyone who shared stories. Bumping this in case anyone else has anything to add.


I work New Orleans. Bourbon Street.
Gay bars straight bars. I once had a young lady from Larry Flints Hustler club not wearing much more than a 1st place ribon. We wont even discuss the Sothern Decandence Gay event.Tulane,Loyolla,Dillard University. I bring the drunks home,drunk tourists to their hotels,and go straight from drunk returns to airport runs for tourists at 4 am in the mornings. The city and the bars go 24 hours,7 days a week.
Working nights in the French Quarter,anything that moves I suspect of being drunk,car or pedestrian. Earlier this year we had a giant sinkhole open up on Canal Street.the residents promptly threw a sinkhole de Mayo party( look it up on net.,even had its own Facebook page) I have backed down streets for 1/2 mile to get out after dropping people at Mardi Gras parades. I have constant detours due to filming of C.S.I. New Orleans filming blocking off large areas for filming.( the guys on the crew are fun,we trade stories)
I've had 6 foot tall men in high heels and evening gowns chase my car down on the cracked potholed streets when they forgot their cell phones. I've had a car full of gay guys teasing me because of my " butch" name and the way I talk( all in fun) I've had the Mardi Gras Indians dancing around my car,trombones played in my car window passing by with tourists,I get 2-3 cruise ships a week,have to watch not to be run down by Street cars. I've had irate customer I canceled on because he had trouble understanding I was stuck in traffic due to a horse & buggy wreck.
I have had to detour an entire wedding party,with bride & groom leading,followed by a brass band marching down both lanes of St
Charles Street. I've had my share of " crazy " customers. I've had a 48 oz daquri thrown at my car bounce off,hit car behind me . the car behind me went nuts thinking my customers had thrown it at his car.
One of my strangest rides, I get a call about 4 am near Tulane University. Two young ladies unsure of where they were begging me not to give up on finding them. I finally track them down to Tulane law library,their phone was dying. Neither young lady went to either college. They had gone out to college bar,and awoke on couches in the library. Apparently drugged & dropped.
I'm about to offer to take them to police station. They think the whole situation is hilarious. Can't be bothered.probably a future politician deposited them there.
Thing is,besides snarky rich drunk college kids & pukers ,in over a year of Uber,I don't have any real horror stories. Getting along well with crazy people helps.


----------



## WeaponX_20 (Nov 14, 2016)

I took a ping and drove 15 mins to a CVS to pickup a large person. Her destination less than a mile away and she had the nerve to tell me she was in a hurry. You just waited 15 mins for me to get here...you could've waddled your fat ass home.

Had another one that needed to stop at McDonalds for two McGriddles and two cookies on her way home. Cool...no worries. Did that, pull away and she now wants to stop at KFC. So I couldn't help but ask why to which she replied, "I need a cup of ice." Apparently the ice at KFC is extra awesome? Anyways, it's still on the way so I head there. Took about 3 mins to get from McDonalds to KFC and she destroyed both the McGriddles in that span. She gets her ice and I pull away to finish the last ten mins of the trip. The entire time she is crunching on the ice like a chipmunk and trying to give me directions at the same time.

FML some people are a mess


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

agtg said:


> Someone needs to direct this guy to that thread, about the drunk who had to take a crap, then he tried to anchor the driver down by leaving his wallet on the seat as he squatted only feet away from the car, ripping toilet farts sans toilet, grimacing with a wicked grin at the poor driver, until the driver finally, absolutely disgustipated, rolls the window down and tosses the wallet at the still squatting drunkard who was not even close to finishing and flees the scene cancelling the ride.
> 
> The kicker was the next driver had to deal with this toilet-paperless nincompoop, who summarily sullied the new driver's car seats so badly that he beat him mercilessly and was arrested for it. It's all on record somewhere out there in the big city.


That would be my post renamed to "Assplossion at the light Pole" found here for your reading horror lol.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/assplossion-at-the-light-pole.110269/


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

ShawnsUber said:


> That would be my post renamed to "Assplossion at the light Pole" found here for your reading horror lol.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/assplossion-at-the-light-pole.110269/


Did u give Business Insider your story to publish?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PeacefulJ... said:


> Did u give Business Insider your story to publish?


Several of these are in that article word for word with no credit or love for up.net


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Several of these are in that article word for word with no credit or love for up.net


Yeah, I noticed that. That's why I was asking because it was crazy to see these stories with no credit given.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PeacefulJ... said:


> Yeah, I noticed that. That's why I was asking because it was crazy to see these stories with no credit given.


Bastards!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

robaeprice said:


> Hey guys - my name is Rob Price and I'm a reporter for Business Insider. I'm interested in writing an article looking at truly terrible Uber passengers, so I was wondering: What's the worst passenger/trip you've ever had?
> 
> Vomiting, ridiculous wait-times, rudeness - interested in any and all stories. And if you have any photos (where appropriate), would love to see them.
> 
> Feel free to email me directly - rprice[at]businessinsider.com - or just post them here. Thanks!


Getting paid less than $3 to take 4 drunk people in your car and no tip isn't enough of a bad story?

Just read the forum. Try complaints and tips section first.

Then read how well Uber's customer service works when there us a probkem.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Getting paid less than $3 to take 4 drunk people in your car and no tip isn't enough of a bad story?
> 
> Just read the forum. Try complaints and tips section first.
> 
> Then read how well Uber's customer service works when there us a probkem.


Amen sister! Post of the year!


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

So I guess posting in this particular thread implies consent without him having to include the posters name.......... interesting.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well here's my list of worst passengers..

1. the guy i sent to the E.R. Dentist, the county jail, and ended up on house arrest/parole
2. The guy who refused to get out of my car and wanted me to wait in front of his apartment building this was uber, I had to cancel the trip and call the cops on him. He wasn't drunk/HI or anything.. just wasting my time.
3-20 or 30... people who haven't paid over the years.
21. This girl who wouldn't give me payment up front to go across the state (over 200 miles) she told me that someone was going to pay at the other end, and reported me to the company for refusing to take her.
22. This guy who got took serious offense to me and the bartender telling him he was took drunk to drive and tried to take a swing at us. He was too drunk to physically assault us.





Imagine this but with an angry drunk guy

23. A guy who spilled a 48 oz bottle of liquid laundry detergent. I spent 2 1/2 hours with a Shop-vac to get it sucked out of the carpet.
24. A guy who refused to believe that NO ONE sold alchohol past 2:00 am
25. This lady of the night who offered me a #*#* in exchange for a cab ride. I have no idea who would actually pay her for it...

And one of my best friends managed to beat my entire list.
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/breaking-news/os-divine-robbery-mears-taxi-20160218-story.html


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lot of stories under Complains and Stories, maybe a bit of research under those section will help.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

robaeprice said:


> Hey guys - my name is Rob Price and I'm a reporter for Business Insider. I'm interested in writing an article looking at truly terrible Uber passengers, so I was wondering: What's the worst passenger/trip you've ever had?
> 
> Vomiting, ridiculous wait-times, rudeness - interested in any and all stories. And if you have any photos (where appropriate), would love to see them.
> 
> Feel free to email me directly - rprice[at]businessinsider.com - or just post them here. Thanks!


Let me see. I had the flasher. I think he was on a combination of drugs and alcohol. He kept exposing himself and thought I liked it. I didn't. I told him several times to pull his pants up and to stop. He wouldn't, so I pulled over by the shoulder and I dropped him off at the Howard Frankland Bridge.

That would probably be the worse.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Serial Killer : dishonorable discharge from armed forces for war crimes, (court ordered?) mental patient, drunk & disorderly and judging by phone calls a domestic abuser....


Afterwards I went to hardware store & bought a hammer for my door pocket


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Serial Killer : dishonorable discharge from armed forces for war crimes, (court ordered?) mental patient, drunk & disorderly and judging by phone calls a domestic abuser....
> 
> Afterwards I went to hardware store & bought a hammer for my door pocket


My advice is a tire Iron or a D-cell maglight, The hammer has no obvious use or purpose in your car, the above however are basic operating tools for working at night in a car.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> My advice is a tire Iron or a D-cell maglight, The hammer has no obvious use or purpose in your car, the above however are basic operating tools for working at night in a car.


How about a bent wishbone?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

So many stories it's hard to pick just one. 
I pulled up to the bar and out came 5 people. I received the typical no XL available story but agreed to take them since it was supposed to be two minutes away. Then two more people show up and they now want to fit 7 people in a Mazda 6. I told them no and told the 5th person to take the next Uber. They were not happy. 
So, two girls and a guy in the back and one in front. We start heading towards to the first stop when the drunk rider in the front seat reaches into the back seat and then taps me in the back of the head when bringing his hand back. The guys gf starts yelling at him to not hit the Uber driver. I look the guy dead in the eyes and tell him not to touch me again. 
We pull up to the house and it turns out to be a beer run. The drunk in the passenger seat disappears into the house for 5 minutes. I can see the beer in the garage. His gf loses it and gets out of my car leaving the back door open. They start to fight and he hops into his car and begins to back out. Luckily he notices my open door and doesn't hit it. 
Now I'm off again. I head towards the destination when I get asked where I am going. Turns out they entered a fictitious address. Usually not a big deal however the rider kept telling me they lived at the address but it definitely wasn't that direction. The woman had no idea where she lived. I drove around for the next 30 minutes looking for their place. I even asked if I was being punked because I could not understand how she didn't know where they lived. I think she even started sobbing a little. 
After returning to the bar and dropping off one of the riders she was able to guide me to her place. We had driven past her apartment twice. 
Finally, as I was driving through the complex her drunk bf comes tearing around a corner. He hits a curb and loses control and almost hits me head on. 
I was angry by this time. The riders start to apologize and I just tell them to get out. I then called the police and reported her bf for driving drunk. 
What should have been a $5-6 fare turned into a $40 adventure. 
You should hear my story about picking up a 70'ish year old drunk guy going to the hospital for drinking too much. 
My FB friends love my stories.


----------

